# Halloween Agility Trial - Pics



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Here are a few pixs from this weekends halloween agility trial:

Our group as Pink Ladies and T-Birds!









A close up of the design on the back of the dogs' shirts:









Dog Group Shot









My dogs, Zoie and Quiz:









It will be a few days before I can get to the video...

Thanks for looking!

-Stephanie & Crew


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

OMG how cute!! What a great idea!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

The T-Birds and Pink Ladies, Love it!!! Adorable pics.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Love the shots of all of you..what a great idea.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Great pictures and love the theme!.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

How cool, they look awsome!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Heehee... we weren't allowed to run the dogs with their jackets on, but for the last run of the night, I did anyway! I knew I'd be eliminated, but I also knew we wouldn't qualify b/c it was a Hoopers run and I'd not done it before and Quiz is just too fast to control when I don't know what I'm doing. So..... he wore his jacket and we played "Greased Lightening" on the boombox when he ran!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

AWWW...that's so cute!! Lovin' it...


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, what a cute idea! All of you - both dogs and people - look fabulous. Thanks for sharing your pictures with us!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures and love the Grease theme. I would love to see Quiz doing the run with Greased Lightning in the background. I would been laughing with joy. It must be so much fun.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Those are great pictures and beautiful pups! Love the shirts!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

You guys are so cute  How fun!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now that just looked like it had to be too fun a day!!!!

Hooch


----------

